

Can't stand imperial units in articles? Try this (Chrome) - TeMPOraL
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/autoconvert-auto-currency/pbghjbbdfkjffaalmcfgelakmeckapnd?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon

======
ninetax
did you make this?

~~~
TeMPOraL
No. I was thinking about building such a plugin, but - like usually - it was
already made by someone. I do find it extremely useful, so I shared it here.

